
Window Tax in Great Britain - gortok
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Window_tax
======
gortok
One reason this is brought up is this recent Op-ed in the NY Times about
enacting a Window Tax: [http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/31/opinion/make-them-
pay-for-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/31/opinion/make-them-pay-for-park-
views.html?smid=tw-share)

